# Hartmann RS4 - DTM wheels now available in 18x8.5" ET25 for direct allroad fitment!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hartmann RS4 - DTM wheels now available in 18x8.5*

These just arrived a day ago, OEM Audi centercaps are also available to complete the look.










http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HRS4-DTM-GS-18-Wheels-Audi.aspx

http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-Wheels-for-Audi-C5-allroad.aspx


----------

